# How do I upload a picture of my budgie for the Budgie of the Month contest??



## moomintroll (Dec 16, 2016)

I might be having a bit of a brain freeze moment, but I'm kinda confused, how do I share the image using imgur? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi there,

I was having the same problem- couldn't find the bbcode anywhere. Perhaps it was due to me using an iPad :dunno:
I eventually went to imgbb.com and made an account there and found it much easier.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If you're looking at the actual post and not an image you clicked from the gallery, just hover your mouse up at the top right hand corner and click on the little arrow, then "Get Share Codes". The BBCode is the one you need. 

If you access an image from your gallery ("View images"), then all the codes will show up on the right hand side when you click on the image :thumbsup: 

Hope that helps


----------



## moomintroll (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you both! I think I did it? I found the bb code link thing using imgbb.com and copy and pasted the code/link thing? Fingers crossed I did it right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

